# Does Burton Suck?



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

I've heard a lot of sht about burton like their products are crap and overpriced and you are just paying for the name. Burton has lots of haters too.
But on the other side some people say Burton is the best and their products are amazing and definitely worth the money.
help me?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

they suck. anything else?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

they're amazing. anything else?

I hope our posts have cleared it up for you. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

its a matter of opinion lol. SOmethings they do some they dont but its just opinion.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Ah Shit!!! Here we go again


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

love my Cartels. Liked my X8 for the two days I rode it. Jacket & pants are burton now, but only because I got them like 75% off during a July blowout sale...

OTOH, I love my NS.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont really like there boards or bindings. I do love my Burton boots though.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

NOTHING SUCKS! IT ONLY PUSHES AND PULLS! 

I'm assuming this is a troll, but for the sake of argument, Burton is like any other snowboard company. It has it's pros and cons.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> NOTHING SUCKS! IT ONLY PUSHES AND PULLS!


flashback to high school physics class!

It's nice to be reminded that I do have memory from the 1990s every now and again...


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

david_z said:


> flashback to high school physics class!
> 
> It's nice to be reminded that I do have memory from the 1990s every now and again...


Haha, it's nice to find someone who doesn't just look at me like I'm crazy when I say that... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> NOTHING SUCKS! IT ONLY PUSHES AND PULLS!
> 
> I'm assuming this is a troll, but for the sake of argument, Burton is like any other snowboard company. It has it's pros and cons.


haha yes. there potential kinetic energy is terrible......they have no ability to do work whatsoever


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> NOTHING SUCKS! IT ONLY PUSHES AND PULLS!
> 
> I'm assuming this is a troll, but for the sake of argument, Burton is like any other snowboard company. It has it's pros and cons.


Well if you want to get all technical...You are correct. There is no sucking, just changes in pressure.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have Burton Rulers and Cartels, why? Because they were the most comfortable thing i could find locally...
Although its generally good quality product, their prices are generally much higher than competition. Is it worth it, i dont know, but if your getting their stuff on sale its probably most definately worth it.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Like everyone else said, its opinion...i love my Burton Custom, Cartels and Hails (my Rulers are ok)....but i also love my Rossi Scope with Ride Rx's....oh and i love my Burton Cargo's and Poacher Jacket, but also love my Special Blend Snow Patrol jacket.....so............does this help? lol


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Dano said:


> Ah Shit!!! Here we go again


No shit. Now that we've got yet ANOTHER another 'Burton lover vs. hater' thread, all we need is 8 more 'Need help finding new board, because somehow my case is special and the 23 other new board threads made today alone don't apply to me', 3 more 'I'm too lazy to read the stickies so I have a waxing question' and 'Check out this sick $40 bandanna' threads and we've met our quota for the day.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> No shit. Now that we've got yet ANOTHER another 'Burton lover vs. hater' thread, all we need is 8 more 'Need help finding new board, because somehow my case is special and the 23 other new board threads made today alone don't apply to me', 3 more 'I'm too lazy to read the stickies so I have a waxing question' and 'Check out this sick $40 bandanna' threads and we've met our quota for the day.


but where else would you get the joy of being able to bitch and complain about thist stuff if the subject matter wasnt brought up each and every day...your day would feel incomplete:laugh:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah i think my teacher had a shirt that said something like "Science doesn't suck" or "Physics doesn't suck" and the fine print mentioned the push/pull. some wise-ass said "What about when you drink through a straw, isn't that 'sucking'?" Then we learned about air pressure.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

david_z said:


> yeah i think my teacher had a shirt that said something like "Science doesn't suck" or "Physics doesn't suck" and the fine print mentioned the push/pull. some wise-ass said "What about when you drink through a straw, isn't that 'sucking'?" Then we learned about air pressure.


now, when a girl has your member in her mouth, what is that considered?:dunno:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

That depends on if she knows what she's doing. As much as girls complain that guys have no idea what to do when they get down to twirling the pearl, there's a lot of girls out there who just think if they jerk on it like a 3-fingered lagoon creature with epilepsy it's a good job. :laugh:

EDIT: Well, I hope we've successfully derailed this idiot thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

zipper broke on my burton jacket, therefore everything they make sucks.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> That depends on if she knows what she's doing. As much as girls complain that guys have no idea what to do when they get down to twirling the pearl, there's a lot of girls out there who just think if they jerk on it like a 3-fingered lagoon creature with epilepsy it's a good job. :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: Well, I hope we've successfully derailed this idiot thread.


ha...well i think every female should go through some sort of training in this subject, it should be part of their job description!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Everyone has their experience and opinion....

My experience with Burton has been a very positive one....

So therefore I would say Burton :thumbsup:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Everyone has their experience and opinion....
> 
> My experience with Burton has been a very positive one....
> 
> So therefore I would say Burton :thumbsup:


oh, i thought you were going to bring up your experience with the other part of this thread :laugh:


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

everyone will tell you differently its just their opinion.. my opinion is. 90% of people that have no clue what their doing buy a burton for the name. the other 10% are actual snowboarders.

i will never own a burton.. how do you think i feel about em


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Slinky said:


> oh, i thought you were going to bring up your experience with the other part of this thread :laugh:


ahaha me too


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Slinky said:


> oh, i thought you were going to bring up your experience with the other part of this thread :laugh:


Must not have been very positive. :dunno:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Must not have been very positive. :dunno:


probably got some messy feedback


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

We should start derailing ALL of these threads that have been posted to death...I think we should give scores on who comes up with the best derailing topic.....points based on content and creativity.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Burton doesnt suck and I completely disagree with banana420....

I have rode other boards. Owned other boots. Used other bindings. And while i think Rome is a great company, actually better then Burton in my opinion, it doesnt mean burton sucks. Actually, Rome only started cause the guy who started it got into a fight with the Burton guy and he started his own company. Personally, I never had an issue with any of my Burton equipment. I have a Burton Feelgood 146 right now with Burton Escapade bindings. I love it. So while you may hate it, doesnt mean that it overall sucks. And the 90% of people who dont know what their doing use Burton and the other 10% are real snowboarders blah blah blah crap...total bull shit. Sorry. Just cause you may have a Rome snowboard or a skate banana (guessing based upon your 'name') with some Ride bindings or something doesn't make you a real snowboarder. Its your snowboarding that makes you a 'real' snowboarder, regardless of what brand you ride.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

i heard alot of cons about burtons too but personally i love their boots, burton boards and bindings are alright if you're just a beginner.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Burton doesnt suck and I completely disagree with banana420....
> 
> I have rode other boards. Owned other boots. Used other bindings. And while i think Rome is a great company, actually better then Burton in my opinion, it doesnt mean burton sucks. Actually, Rome only started cause the guy who started it got into a fight with the Burton guy and he started his own company. Personally, I never had an issue with any of my Burton equipment. I have a Burton Feelgood 146 right now with Burton Escapade bindings. I love it. So while you may hate it, doesnt mean that it overall sucks. And the 90% of people who dont know what their doing use Burton and the other 10% are real snowboarders blah blah blah crap...total bull shit. Sorry. Just cause you may have a Rome snowboard or a skate banana (guessing based upon your 'name') with some Ride bindings or something doesn't make you a real snowboarder. Its your snowboarding that makes you a 'real' snowboarder, regardless of what brand you ride.





gingersnapps said:


> i heard alot of cons about burtons too but personally i love their boots, burton boards and bindings are alright if you're just a beginner.


Stay on topic you guys or I'm going to report you to the moderators. 

Edit: I wonder if Ski Bunnies are better at it, or snowboard chicks? hmmmm...


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Stay on topic you guys or I'm going to report you to the moderators.
> 
> Edit: I wonder if Ski Bunnies are better at it, or snowboard chicks? hmmmm...


My guess is snowboard chicks...they dont mind gettin down and workin hard...ski bunnies would rather stay in the lodge and rest their cold feet against the fire while the ski instructor they hired for the day brings them fruity cocktails.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Burton doesnt suck and I completely disagree with banana420....
> 
> I have rode other boards. Owned other boots. Used other bindings. And while i think Rome is a great company, actually better then Burton in my opinion, it doesnt mean burton sucks. Actually, Rome only started cause the guy who started it got into a fight with the Burton guy and he started his own company. Personally, I never had an issue with any of my Burton equipment. I have a Burton Feelgood 146 right now with Burton Escapade bindings. I love it. So while you may hate it, doesnt mean that it overall sucks. And the 90% of people who dont know what their doing use Burton and the other 10% are real snowboarders blah blah blah crap...total bull shit. Sorry. Just cause you may have a Rome snowboard or a skate banana (guessing based upon your 'name') with some Ride bindings or something doesn't make you a real snowboarder. Its your snowboarding that makes you a 'real' snowboarder, regardless of what brand you ride.


chill yoo thats my opinion where im from there are so many ppl with burton stickers on their cars that dont snowboard. kids that rock burton jackets that talk about snowboarding nd completely suck and cant even carve. sorry but there are a lot of posers out there that just go with burton.

there are obviously people that are enjoy snowboarding that ride burton as well, its just like any other sport, theres always people that rock all this gear to be cool

and i actually rock a gnu and an arbor 

its like skateboarding when bam margera first started that stupid show everyone had bam margera element skateboards


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Augie09 said:


> zipper broke on my burton jacket, therefore everything they make sucks.


Same with me! Burton zippers suck!! 

Burton Hater:
Burton is too generic. It's like they took the snowboarding attitude, dulled it down, and advertised it like crazy. Now they're the biggest snowboarding company in the world, and it seems like every second boarder is wearing the default burton jacket, and cartels, it's like they're clones. Anyone who owns burton products looks the same has no taste.

Burton Lover:
Burton has lead snowboarding through it's initial progressions and has carried this sport to where it is today. Burton's innovative products are all unique, amped with the latest tech, and rock some mean style. Sponsoring upcoming riders, events, and boasting a huge community of fans, burton has defined snowboarding.

Personally, i think they're fine, but their product aren't oustanding. It seems like they live off their popularity, and appeal to newds. Thats just me though, i got nothing against burton or burton owners.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

banana420 said:


> chill yoo thats my opinion where im from there are so many ppl with burton stickers on their cars that dont snowboard. kids that rock burton jackets that talk about snowboarding nd completely suck and cant even carve. sorry but there are a lot of posers out there that just go with burton.
> 
> there are obviously people that are enjoy snowboarding that ride burton as well, its just like any other sport, theres always people that rock all this gear to be cool
> 
> ...




Yea I know Im just putting my 2 cents in there. I rock a burton set up and believe me Im not some 'poser' snowboarder. There are also posers out there that go with ride, salomon, rome, etc. Yes its true the majority is Burton...but to say that 90% of people that rock burton have no clue what they are doing and the other 10% who dont are real snowboarders is a little extreme. Believe me... I have seen A LOT of people on the mountain who have rome set ups and ride set ups that have NO CLUE what they are doing also. What brand you ride or wear has absolutely no influence what so ever on if you are a real snowboarder or not. 

On that note....how do you like your arbor? Before i got my feelgood I was researching the Arbor Push board...it was rated the #1 board on this website I was on at that time (this was like 2 years ago tho). I never ended up getting it, but I was always curious as to how it rode.


Oh and BTW---definitely snowboarder chicks, not the snow bunnies. Snowboarder chicks are for real....snow bunnies are simply just eye candy. Snowboarder chicks pass the boys on the mountain....snow bunnies back pedal down the 'bunny' slope if they ever even make it out of the lodge to the mountain.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Oh and BTW---definitely snowboarder chicks, not the snow bunnies. Snowboarder chicks are for real....snow bunnies are simply just eye candy. Snowboarder chicks pass the boys on the mountain....snow bunnies back pedal down the 'bunny' slope if they ever even make it out of the lodge to the mountain.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This has to be one of the dumbest threads to start. Are you expecting an educated debate on the matter? Let me tell you, it isn't going to happen. Everything will be fanboy bias or hater hearsay and assumptions.

People talk like they personally know all of the business practices of Burton.

Equally so, fans will talk about how Burton progressed snowboarding.

What do I say? What the eff does it matter? Question should be... DO YOU LIKE BURTON?

It's pretty ignorant to automatically deem every Burton sticker rocking person a "noob". Yea, because all of the cars with Burton stickers were put on there by the driver. Heaven forbid if their friend, siblings, or children slapped one on there. This is as stupid as hating on people for rocking expensive gear. "They have all expensive shit, they are spoiled!" <-- because nobody ever works hard for their money or makes a really good living for themselves obviously. If Bill Gates was your dad, I guarantee you wouldn't turn down shit from him.

If you want to have a discussion about a brand sucking, pick one that will elicit actual facts about the company. For example: BITCHBOARDS suck and it's a fact.

Burton, Flow, K2, Ride, Lib Tech, Rossignol, and many more all have their bad and good gear. Some have more bad than good and others vice versa. That's life, get over it. Stop worrying so much what others think about what you are riding. Use that concentration on the slopes.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> This has to be one of the dumbest threads to start. Are you expecting an educated debate on the matter? Let me tell you, it isn't going to happen. Everything will be fanboy bias or hater hearsay and assumptions.
> 
> People talk like they personally know all of the business practices of Burton.
> 
> ...



excuse me....but can we stay on topic here...we are discussing suck blow...
thankyou
continue


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Slinky said:


> excuse me....but can we stay on topic here...we are discussing suck blow...
> thankyou
> continue


SuckBlow: When someone sucks on a tootsie roll pop too vigorously and ends up choking so they blow it back out


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yea I know Im just putting my 2 cents in there. I rock a burton set up and believe me Im not some 'poser' snowboarder.


We've got another topic for patting yourself on the back, it's called 'Today I love [+]', you just have to reply with 'Me.' :laugh:


> Oh and BTW---definitely snowboarder chicks, not the snow bunnies. Snowboarder chicks are for real....snow bunnies are simply just eye candy. Snowboarder chicks pass the boys on the mountain....snow bunnies back pedal down the 'bunny' slope if they ever even make it out of the lodge to the mountain.


Meow... hiss!!! So if a guy passes you on the mountain, does that make you a snowbunny?


Leo said:


> This has to be one of the dumbest threads to start.


A-fucking men.



Slinky said:


> excuse me....but can we stay on topic here...we are discussing suck blow...
> thankyou
> continue


No shit... really. BJ's are a much more stimulating topic of conversation.... even mentally.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> but to say that 90% of people that rock burton have no clue what they are doing and the other 10% who dont are real snowboarders is a little extreme.
> On that note....how do you like your arbor?


okay yea 90% was pretty extreme i'll admit that was kinda stupid to say... 

as for the arbor it's 158crossbow ive had it for 5 seasons now. but let me tell you the thing is indestructible. Only good for free riding but the thing holds an amazing edge down steeps, carves very tight and aggressively. Has very durable base(could use a nice stone grinding after 5 seasons) lemme tell you tho ive rode it to hell and back all i need to do is resharpen the edges and get it stone ground. lil to stiff for park just bounces of rails, okay for jumps but i prefer my gnu for that kinda stuff. idk shit about pipe riding so idk bout that..

my girlfriend may be looking at an arbor towards the end of this season i forget which one it is.\

and to LEO: sorry bout that im just a sticker nazi... haha


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Stay on topic you guys or I'm going to report you to the moderators.
> 
> Edit: I wonder if Ski Bunnies are better at it, or snowboard chicks? hmmmm...


I would say the Bunnies....they gotta prove themselves worth the hassle.....:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: What else to they have going for them????


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> There are also posers out there that go with ride, salomon, rome, etc. Yes its true the majority is Burton...but to say that 90% of people that rock burton have no clue what they are doing and the other 10% who dont are real snowboarders is a little extreme. Believe me... I have seen A LOT of people on the mountain who have rome set ups and ride set ups that have NO CLUE what they are doing also. What brand you ride or wear has absolutely no influence what so ever on if you are a real snowboarder or not.


*stretches arms out. cracks knuckles. Begins to furiously punch keys on keyboard* 

By definition what is a poser? If people are out there on the mountain snowboarding, they're a snowboarder right? Being a "poser" would be saying that one snowboards when they don't. Are they saying that? No. (with the exception of snowbunnies) 

Does buying brand new gear make me a poser because I can't do a frontside 360. Do I have to have a certain degree of skill to buy certain gear? 

Perhaps people don't wan't to be bothered by the technical stuff and just want to learn how to board, and they want a set up they've heard of before. Who the hell says they have to have a clue about what they're buying, if they want to be lazy and ignorant let them. They pose no harm to me or other boarders. 

Now if they're talking shit about things they don't know, then you can slap 'em over the head.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

CandyMan100 said:


> I've heard a lot of sht about burton like their products are crap and overpriced and you are just paying for the name. Burton has lots of haters too.
> But on the other side some people say Burton is the best and their products are amazing and definitely worth the money.
> help me?




There's this thing called the *search* engine.........



http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/21576-why-do-people-hate-burton.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/23782-does-burton-suck.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/19913-burton-whats-deal.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/13835-burton-meh-not-meh-question.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/5033-what-deal-burton.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/1748-burton-not-great.html

along the same lines: 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/20207-brands-avoid.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/19996-my-personal-issue-burton.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/18995-2010-burton-vapor.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/12018-will-change-snowboarding-forever.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/7309-burton.html


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think this is the first time that I've seen Sam I Am speak intellectually. Usually he's poking fun or being sarcastic


----------



## IanG224 (Jan 2, 2010)

Burton has nice jackets i got one a while ago for 50 bucks and i love it but as for boards i dont know ive never ridden one but ive heard form a lot of people that they suck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> *stretches arms out. cracks knuckles. Begins to furiously punch keys on keyboard*
> 
> By definition what is a poser? If people are out there on the mountain snowboarding, they're a snowboarder right? Being a "poser" would be saying that one snowboards when they don't. Are they saying that? No. (with the exception of snowbunnies)
> 
> ...


*stretches arms out. cracks knuckles. Begins to furiously punch keys on keyboard*

I wasn't the first person to imply about 'posers'...but since I added to it...a poser is someone who talks about snowboarding....but doesn't even know how to strap in bindings. Quit talkin about it and get out there and do it!!!

Or people who go to the mountain with all their brand new top of the line shit and go down the hill once and then sit and drink in the lodge for the rest of the day....WTF did you even come for!!!! haha

I could give a shit about anyone else, posers boarders newbies skiers, whatever....I was just replying to what the banana kid said....


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

CaptT said:


> I would say the Bunnies....they gotta prove themselves worth the hassle.....:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: What else to they have going for them????


Hmmm... I think spring break would be a perfect time to test out this theory... lol :laugh:

I'll be sure to report the results when I get back! :cheeky4:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> Same with me! Burton zippers suck!!


If I had a dollar for every zipper I've busted in my life I'd.....well, I'd have alot of dollars.

Today at the resort, was walking to the snow and struck up a conversation with a kid. Nothing much just that he was new this year and just got turning and stopping down. I told him I liked his board, black NS with neon green base, not sure of the exact model. He asked me what I was riding, so I told him the Burton X8. The second he heard that, "dude burton sucks". He didn't reply when I asked which Burtons he's rode. This is exactly what I mean about people jumping on the burton hating bandwagon. Don't think for a second this is an isolated incident.

To the OP, can't comment too much on burton stuff, never used their jackets/gloves/etc been riding this board 2 seasons now, first burton board, bindings and boots in 16 years of riding, but nothings gone wrong with any of it and may be checking out their new rocker shape in 2011.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> a poser is someone who talks about snowboarding....but doesn't even know how to strap in bindings.


So uhhh.. weren't you the genius who maintained Burton gear only really works with other Burton gear? I remember that, several people got dumber just for reading your post. Then you managed to take BurtonAvenger WAY too seriously when he corrected you, and what followed was several pages of self-righteous indignant comedy (at least it was funny to everyone else) from both of you, right? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> So uhhh.. weren't you the genius who maintained Burton gear only really works with other Burton gear? I remember that, several people got dumber just for reading your post. Then you managed to take BurtonAvenger WAY too seriously when he corrected you, and what followed was several pages of self-righteous indignant comedy (at least it was funny to everyone else) from both of you, right? :laugh:




Wow........someone needs to get a life off of snowboarding forum. Damn. 

Why dont you try getting out some more? Maybe even try some snowboarding?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Burton has some really good equipment as do many other brands. Their outerwear is also great, as are many other brands. However, Burton does seem to bang out new improved ideas before other companies out there do on a regular basis. They are innovators and have done a lot for the sport of snowboarding. To sit here and say Burton sucks and all this other shit some of you have been yapping about makes me wonder what you really know about the sport in general.

Their gear is very $$ but that being said, dont knock it just because you cant afford it ya cheap bum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Finally I say one thing to you poser chicks..do yourself a favor. For the once or twice a night you actually do snowboard on the mountain...CLOSE YOUR JACKETS AND WEAR A HAT!!! You dont need to ride down a mountain with your jacket open, no hat, falling in the snow all exposed and turning red. If you wanna walk around half naked do it in the Summer time..


Posers or not, I am never going to tell some bunny that she has to put _more_ clothes on. :cheeky4:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Wow........someone needs to get a life off of snowboarding forum. Damn.
> 
> Why dont you try getting out some more? Maybe even try some snowboarding?


Yeah, yeah.. That's the way the argument went. So you DO remember telling folks that Burton gear only really works with other Burton gear. :laugh: You told BurtonAvenger he had no life and questioned his masculinity, and he called you a troglodite, and it went on, and you got all offended which just encouraged him to get even more rude. Then you guys gave up and went to other topics. He went on being rude to other people and you went on posting about yourself and how great you were. I wondered if you forgot, but I guess not. :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

*sigh*
I've lost faith when the topic of blowjobs gets beaten out by the question "Does Burton Suck?". 
Sad... so sad...


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

david_z said:


> Posers or not, I am never going to tell some bunny that she has to put _more_ clothes on. :cheeky4:


I'm with you on this...the other day i thought...hey chica you need to pull your pants up because your thong is showing while your bent over tightening your bindings...then i decided to keep that thought to myself and just admire the scenery lol


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

david_z said:


> Posers or not, I am never going to tell some bunny that she has to put _more_ clothes on. :cheeky4:


Really you guys should be encouraging them to wear cotton, that way when you take her home and she starts getting Hypothermic you can bust out the "you know what generates body heat" line......


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CaptT said:


> Really you guys should be encouraging them to wear cotton, that way when you take her home and she starts getting Hypothermic you can bust out the "you know what generates body heat" line......


*Takes mental notes*


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

CaptT said:


> Really you guys should be encouraging them to wear cotton, that way when you take her home and she starts getting Hypothermic you can bust out the "you know what generates body heat" line......


Hey now... I would never stoop to such depths. Low, but not _that_ low


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll agree that the "superman cape" open jacket look is wack, but if we are talking about the ladies on the hill, watching 2 of them in tank tops that can't ride very well do the slosh pit (water skipping, or in their case DIVING) last season was a treat.

(Hey i was right before them in line, so hush.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yeah, yeah.. That's the way the argument went. So you DO remember telling folks that Burton gear only really works with other Burton gear. :laugh: You told BurtonAvenger he had no life and questioned his masculinity, and he called you a troglodite, and it went on, and you got all offended which just encouraged him to get even more rude. Then you guys gave up and went to other topics. He went on being rude to other people and you went on posting about yourself and how great you were. I wondered if you forgot, but I guess not. :thumbsup: :laugh:


No I remember it...cause it was MY story but you remembering it SO well is borderline creepy. 

Freak.

Get a life.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, haven't you heard? All people with good memories are freaks with no social lives.
:laugh:

You got any other good zingers left from junior high? They're a nice change from your usual self-aggrandizing posts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

At least you admit your a freak with no social life....


Just for the record tho....I didnt say burton ONLY fits with burton stuff. I said that burton has a hard time fitting with any other brands. Which is does douchebag. My K2 boots barely fit in my burton bindings, as I have seen that happen with 3 other people with boots and bindings. 

Just do us all a favor and go back to sucking BA's dick and stop following me around. Weirdo.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> At least you admit your a freak with no social life....
> 
> 
> Just for the record tho....I didnt say burton ONLY fits with burton stuff. I said that burton has a hard time fitting with any other brands. Which is does douchebag. My K2 boots barely fit in my burton bindings, as I have seen that happen with 3 other people with boots and bindings.
> ...


My old 32s didn't fit well in the super-cap strap on new Cartels...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

david_z said:


> My old 32s didn't fit well in the super-cap strap on new Cartels...



THANK YOU!!!

And the K2 primes didnt fit well in the burton missions

And the K2 Diva's didnt fit well in the burton escapades

And the Burton Rulers didnt fit well in the ride deltas

I didnt say THEY WONT FIT, I said THEY DONT FIT WELL.

David....Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I think I know something that might fit well... :cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya so....hmmmm, sad day when I would rather listen to the guys talk about blow jobs.........


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> At least you admit your a freak with no social life....


I haven't read this thread, and don't really have any reason to dislike you. Serisouly, though, you need some work on your rhetoric.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I was waiting to hear that. ^^^^:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

david_z said:


> My old 32s didn't fit well in the super-cap strap on new Cartels...


I think that could just be 32's large toe box, i had the same problem with my ride's and my targas. 

Edit: Im not 100% but I believe they reshaped them to fit better in the last season or two. A friend of mine has newer 32's and doesnt have that problem at all

...

Back on topic,
anyone got any good head on the lift recently? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

AWNOW said:


> I haven't read this thread, and don't really have any reason to dislike you. Serisouly, though, you need some work on your rhetoric.



Seriously...I could really just care less about someone talking shit over an internet forum. I dont wanna waste my time with it. Im here to talk about snowboarding not talk shit


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Seriously...I could really just care less about someone talking shit over an internet forum. I dont wanna waste my time with it. Im here to talk about snowboarding not talk shit


You're doing both. 

Stop behaving like you're in junior high (your posts show this behavior.) It's cool that you want to talk snowboarding, and if you wanna poke fun at ppl that's cool too, but talking crap is irritating and childish. 

get over it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


>


BAM.
Seacrest, Out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> You're doing both.
> 
> Stop behaving like you're in junior high (your posts show this behavior.) It's cool that you want to talk snowboarding, and if you wanna poke fun at ppl that's cool too, but talking crap is irritating and childish.
> 
> get over it.


Are you looking at a different forum? WTF is wrong with you? Can you read? I just said I wanna talk about snowboarding not sit here and talk shit like Im in high school. I started this post off with my opinion about Burton, then some douchebag decided to talk shit. Whatever.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Holy shit, 8 pages? Are you kids almost done? We still have 6 more "help me pick a new board" posts to get to before the next donkey posts a "Love/Hate Burton thread" thread.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Dano said:


> Holy shit, 8 pages? Are you kids almost done? We still have 6 more "help me pick a new board" posts to get to before the next donkey posts a "Love/Hate Burton thread" thread.


And there's still so many unanswered questions about ski bunnies various "abilities"...


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

^^^Insane skills. They are incredibly talented almost to the level of professional. Fortunately/Unfortunately these skills are usually reserved for the hottub or on-hill bar after a fuck load of coolers, lime gin, and shots.


----------

